# 95 dodge dakoda, need part identification



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Checked Napa


Ayuh,... Check with Dodge,... It's probably a Dealer Only part that Napa don't carry...


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

probably has nothing to do with your heat, but if your cruise control isn't working you might want to look into the dodge clock spring recall and see if your truck is covered by this


----------



## bernieb (Mar 20, 2010)

The lady at the Dodge parts department, said its the "servo" and requires a wiring kit 96 bucks plus 35 for the wiring kit ..........will try the salvage yard ,and thanks for the comeback.


----------

